#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στροφική δυσκαμψία κόμβων μεταλλικών μελών όταν υπάρχει σύμμικτη δοκός

## giorgosk

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εάν γνωρίζει  κάποιος συνέδελφος κάποιο κανονιστικό κείμενο, το πως επηρεάζει η ύπαρξη  πλάκας σκυροδέματος την στροφική δυσκαμψία ενός κόμβου μεταλλικών μελών?

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν ο όρος "*στροφική δυσκαμψία*" θεωρώ ότι είναι λανθασμένος.

Δυσκαμψία έχουμε όταν έχουμε κάμψη.
Δυστρεψία όταν έχουμε στρέψη.
Δυστένεια όταν έχουμε εφελκυσμό/θλίψη.

Δυστυχώς, στον *ευρωκώδικα 4* στον οποίο ενδεχομένως να βρεις την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου, αναφέρεται λανθασμένα σε "στρεπτική δυσκαμψία" αλλά και σε "στροφική δυσκαμψία".
Κάνε αναζήτηση με τους παραπάνω όρους και δες τα αποτελέσματα.

Άλλο κανονιστικό κείμενο με εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα για τις σύμμεικτες κατασκευές, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει.
Στην Κύπρο δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχύει και κάτι άλλο πέρα από τους Ευρωκώδικες.

----------

giorgosk

----------


## giorgosk

> Στην Κύπρο δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχύει και κάτι άλλο πέρα από τους Ευρωκώδικες.


Μόνο Ευρωκώδικες ισχύουν πλέον.

Ισως βαθμός μονολιθικότητας να ήταν πιο δόκιμος αντί στροφική δυσκαμψία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο όρος "στροφική δυσκαμψία" αναφέρεται σε αντίσταση/δυσκολία στο να στραφεί ο κόμβος. Καταλαβαίνω καλά;

Ο όρος "μονολιθικότητα" αναφέρεται στο πόσο δύο στοιχεία α) από διαφορετικά υλικά ή και β) από το ίδιο υλικό με διαφορετικό χρόνο κατασκευής, συμπεριφέρονται ως ένα υλικό.
Παράδειγμα του (α) είναι το οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα εν γένει.
Παράδειγμα του (β) είναι μανδύας οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος σε υφιστάμενο στύλο οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος.

----------


## giorgosk

Σωστά αναφέρεσαι. Παραθέτω ένα βιντεάκι για άκαμπτη σύνδεση για να γίνει κατανοητό.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkmOK1cXiBI  με στροφική δυσκαμψία άπειρη ή σχετικά υψηλή (συμπεριφορά πάκτωσης)

[Στροφική δυσκαμψία στο βιβλίο: Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Εργων από χάλυβα των Βαγια/ Ερμοπουλου ο όρος]

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που βλέπω στο βίντεο είναι ξεκάθαρα κάμψη δοκού/κόμβου.
Αν λοιπόν αναφέρεσαι σ' αυτό, ναι, θα το χαρακτήριζα και εγώ "δυσκαμψία".

----------


## Antaios

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εάν γνωρίζει  κάποιος συνέδελφος κάποιο κανονιστικό κείμενο, το πως επηρεάζει η ύπαρξη  πλάκας σκυροδέματος την στροφική δυσκαμψία ενός κόμβου μεταλλικών μελών?



  Στους κόμβους των σύμμεικτων αγνοείς την πλάκα σκυροδέματος και τους επιλύεις ως μεταλλικούς ελλείψει κανονιστικού μέρους στο ΕΝ1994.
  Άρα οι κόμβοι λύνονται μόνο για τα μεταλλικά σύμφωνα με το ΕΝ1993.
Κατά τα γνωστά βρίσκεις τη δυσκαμψία της σύνδεσης σου και αν σου το επιτρέπει το πρόγραμμα σου κάνεις αντικατάσταση με στροφικά ελατήρια και επιλύεις εκ νέου.

----------

giorgosk

----------

